# Che cos'è per voi il vero lusso?



## aristocat (24 Giugno 2011)

*Che cos'è per voi il vero lusso?*

Domanda personale. 
Per ognuno di voi, in cosa consistono i veri lussi della vita?
Fatevi sotto :mexican:


----------



## Daniele (24 Giugno 2011)

Uhmmm, è troppo singolare il mio concetto di lusso per poter essere capito, nel senso che per me potrebbe sembrare lusso quello che per una persona normale è normale.


----------



## aristocat (24 Giugno 2011)

dai sbilanciati :mexican:


----------



## Daniele (24 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> dai sbilanciati :mexican:


Avere nella vita quel qualcosa di più rispetto alla vita semplice e normale. Per  me lusso è anche l'avere una casa (non intendo enorme, per me è faticosa da avere e stupido se si è in pochi) con finiture non solo essenziali, ma raffinate, quindi un quid in più...una macchina che mi dia emozioni, non solo che mi trasporti da A a B (non necessariamente un SUV 3.5 litri, per me sono utilitarie perchè non possono dare emozioni). Secondo me il lusso è quanto compri in più che ti dona emozioni oltre la necessità normale, niente di eclatante, a volte niente di troppo visibile fuori, ma che sia per te e solo per te una coccola in eccesso rispetto ai tuoi bisogni.


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Domanda personale.
> Per ognuno di voi, in cosa consistono i veri lussi della vita?
> Fatevi sotto :mexican:


Non avere problemi da risolvere. Svegliarmi la mattina e pensare, mon dieu che noia, non ho niente da fare


----------



## Hirohito (24 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Domanda personale.
> Per ognuno di voi, in cosa consistono i veri lussi della vita?
> Fatevi sotto :mexican:


Lavorare quando e solo se mi piace e partire quando mi viene per dove voglio e con chi voglio.


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Domanda personale.
> Per ognuno di voi, in cosa consistono i veri lussi della vita?
> Fatevi sotto :mexican:



ABOLIRE:







E







AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2011)

Quoto Marì.
Il vero lusso oggi è il tempo.

Per me lo è.


----------



## elena (26 Giugno 2011)

Perdere tempo.

Mi associo a Mari' e Nausicaa.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Perdere tempo.
> 
> Mi associo a Mari' e Nausicaa.



Mi sa che molti sarebbero d'accordo con noi.
Mi ha colpito un libro di Alberto Angela (e visto che siamo in questo forum, lasciatemi dire che a me lui fa sesso....) in cui diceva che gli antichi romani lavoravano *meno* di noi... la mattina e basta, il resto era svago. A parte gli schiavi ovvio


----------



## xfactor (26 Giugno 2011)

Devo pensarci:idea:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2011)

un'ora di dormita al sole senza alcun disturbo


----------



## xfactor (27 Giugno 2011)

il vero lusso oggi è avere un lavoro!

Il mio lusso invece è un panino caldo con la mortadella , e un cesso dove rinchiudermi a .....pensare!


----------



## Kid (27 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Domanda personale.
> Per ognuno di voi, in cosa consistono i veri lussi della vita?
> Fatevi sotto :mexican:


Il lusso è un diritto. 

Detto da uno che sta con la Bellucci, mi pare sacrosanto.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non avere problemi da risolvere. Svegliarmi la mattina e pensare, mon dieu che noia, non ho niente da fare


Quotissimo.....aggiungerei comunque che a quanto sopra bisogna abbinare l'assoluta mancanza di problemi economici....non una megasomma, diciamo che un 3 o 4K al mese senza spese fisse tipo mutuo o robe varie non guasterebbe....


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2011)

la serenità economica


----------



## MK (27 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quotissimo.....aggiungerei comunque che a quanto sopra bisogna abbinare l'assoluta mancanza di problemi economici....non una megasomma, diciamo che un 3 o 4K al mese senza spese fisse tipo mutuo o robe varie non guasterebbe....


Mah dipende dove si vive e chi si deve mantenere. Fossi da sola mi basterebbe ben poco.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2011)

Non dover ogni volta guardare il cartellino del prezzo prima di acquistare qualunque cosa....


----------

